# Has anyone flown with Gulf Air?



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

I have an eighteen hour, economy class, appointment with them in October. What can I expect in terms of food, service and entertainment?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Gulf uses an Airbus A340-300 for ultra-long haul flights, which has reasonably good seat spacing for economy - I'm 6'1" and I can do a long-haul without quite losing my mind, at least.

Flight attendants will probably be about as grim-faced as you've ever seen (well, Egypt Air is worse) and service not particularly friendly... I find the various Middle Eastern carriers to be uniformly poor in the service department (though still better than Cathay!)

Food in economy is never very good, of course, though on Gulf Air is is _halal_ so I'd say more care is taken than usual. You'll have a choice between something Middle Eastern and something in line with your destination (18 hours! What is that, non-stop from Dubai to Buenos Aires!?) "fusion".

Entertainment is just typical international fare, though obviously nothing that would offend Muslims. Maybe you can watch "National Treasure" dubbed in Arabic to break the monotony!

DCH


----------



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I'm flying London to Calcutta and then back to London from Delhi, although fortunately some of the 18 hours mentioned comes in the form of a stopover. It doesn't sound like the best of airlines but the price was too good to refuse!

Have you flown Emirates, Dhaller? Probably the best airline I have flown with.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't flown Emirates, but I can imagine it would be pretty nice, just based on the whole "over-the-top" approach UAE takes to everything.

Still, hard to beat those Midwest Air flights where they bake the chocolate chip cookies! :icon_smile_big:

DCH


----------

